# Australia to Colorado



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Your timing sounds about right.... As far as public transport, not so much. That's one thing a lot of us are fighting for is a light rail or something into the hills. 

There is a ski train to winter park and that's all I know of.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

There are charter buses that run up there. Mostly on weekends though from what I have seen. No real public transport to speak of.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

only transportation i can think of is the CU Ski Bus, but you have to be a student I'm pretty sure :\

CU Ski Bus – Campus Transit Service to Keystone, Breckenridge, Arapahoe Basin and Vail


----------



## Xander (Sep 8, 2009)

hmmmmm this could be a bit of a problem. if i got a bus down to denver what would my chances be of hitching a lift up to the hills each day if i waited on the road heading out of town? anyone got any other ideas?
also will all the terrain parks be open and running by early january?
cheers


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think you are going to be better off looking for ski/snowboard clubs and that sort of thing. If you can get past the jong's that'll come your way, the TGR  snow forum is a great place to meet riders/skiers to go out with. I have met a good number of my backcountry partners on that site. Lot's of resort riders there too. I'd also look at some of the facebook groups. You might find a hook up or two there too.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

The Ski Train is dead. I know - I worked on it some this past season. It may or maynot get revived this coming season. It only ran on weekends. It only ran to Winter Park.

There is the CU Ski Bus for students.

Commercial buses run to resorts from the Dinosaur Lots in Golden to parts everywhere.

Boulder Craigslist - I haven't run into a serial killer yet.

SkiCarpool.com - I've used it alot and always had a great experience.

Boulder Snowboarding Group - BOULDER SNOWBOARDING GROUP (Boulder, CO) - Meetup.com

TGR is where you'll find your dedicated riders. Plenty live in Boulder. I live just outside Boulder.


----------



## Xander (Sep 8, 2009)

thanks heaps for the help. kinda seems that i would be better off waiting till i was in boulder to post on those sites for some lifts. which is kinda sketchy as id hate to get all the way over there and find i can only get a ride up 1 or 2 days a week. does anyone think it would be possible if i kept posting on all those sites to score a lift up 5 or 6 days a week. im under 21 so hiring a car is out of the question too which sucks. 
cheers.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

You could probably do it especially if you get in tight with the Maggots at TGR. Learn the forum flavor well there before you post. You'll still get JONGed but you'll know how to respond to it. Get in tight there and you should find rides.

January is pretty cold in Winter Park. It can get down to -35 F (-37 C) at night. It's a little warmer at lower elevations and in other CO valleys. The wind can get pretty miserable sometimes on the tops of peaks. 

I mainly work weekends at Winter Park so I'm not much help there. I don't generally drive through Boulder either. If you can make it to the Park and Ride Dinosaur Lots in Golden (they are on I-70) you'll find a ride. There are four lots but most people meetup in Wooley Mammouth lot. I think there is a bus that runs from Boulder to Golden. Check with the RTD website. http://www.rtd-denver.com/


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I would buck up for a cheap hotel in the mountains and have your buddy come pick you up if you want to hang out with him. Getting up here from Boulder is gonna be an annoying pain in the ass without a car and I bet even after paying for transportation (Colorado Mountain Express etc.) it would be cheaper to just stay up here in the mountains.


----------



## Xander (Sep 8, 2009)

ok so its kinda getting down to crunch time. i have found this site here Colorado Jitney which could be an option i suppose. has anyone heard or dealt with this company? i dont really wanna stay up on the mountains as the main idea of the trip was to catch up with my friend. also no one has answered if the terrain parks will be open by january? do you guys think its too much of a gamble to book a trip over there hoping that i could score a ride 3 or 4 days a week up to the mountains? its a lot of money to outlay if im not gonna get to board much.
cheers for all the help so far


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I have no idea about Colorado Jitney. Prices look decent. I'd say do some google searching for reviews and such. 

All of the resorts will have some sort of terrain park open by then. Unless it's a super bad year they should have just about all their features up and running by then.


----------

